# More Horsepower for Piedmont and Clendening!!!



## Sunfish (Jun 19, 2004)

To all who love these lakes and the solitude when you fish these beautiful lakes:

The following is posted on the Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District (MWCD) web page:

CAMBRIDGE, OH - The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Watercraft will hold two public meetings on Saturday, May 16, to discuss a public request to increase the horsepower limits for boat motor engines operated on Clendening and Piedmont lakes. 

A petition presented last year to the Division of Watercraft and the Muskingum Watershed Conservancy District (MWCD) requested that the horsepower limits on both lakes be increased from 10 to 25 horsepower. Clendening and Piedmont lakes are MWCD lakes managed in partnership with the Division of Watercraft. The Division of Watercraft holds jurisdiction for establishing boat-motor horsepower limits for operation of watercraft on Ohio waterways. 

The meetings are scheduled on May 16 from 2 to 4 p.m. at 4-H Camp Piedmont located at 344221 4-H Club Rd., Piedmont (off Township Rds. 356 and 600 at Piedmont Lake) and from 7 to 9 p.m. at YMCA Camp Tippecanoe located at 81300 YMCA Rd. (Township Rd. 304), Tippecanoe, at Clendening Lake. 

Comments on the proposals also may be sent in writing to Chief, ODNR Division of Watercraft, 2045 Morse Road, Building A, Columbus, Ohio 43229. 

This request appears to be a trend to accomodate those who have the money and influence over our state officals. Already the DNR has accomodated the "big dollar" bass guys in giving in to allowing their unlimited horsepower boats on prime smaller bass waters in the state (Knox Lake, etc.) Now the state is being asked to up horsepower on the MWCD lakes. WHERE DOES IT STOP !!! Alot of us who fish these lakes fish from smaller boats with our trusty 9.9. We don't need higher HP fouling these beautiful lakes. The only reason for higher horsepower is to go faster or to move larger boats. In either case, this will create more shore erosion (energy from the bigger motors) and impact our fishing. The additional wave action will erode the shore line and inturn cause siltation which will impact the fishery. 

I urge all to attend or to write or email DNR about your concerns. If we don't speak up, then those with money and influence will control the decision. Speak up and be counted !


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

there is already an existing thread on this subject here.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=118512&highlight=Clendening


----------

